# Three different seat belt lengths in '68 GTO w/ DLX belts?



## Corellian Corvette (Jun 16, 2012)

I've removed all the seatbelts in the car in order to clean them, and I noticed that my female belts come in three different lengths. Trying to figure out the proper placement.

Also, I think I'm missing one belt, so I'm trying to figure out which one I need. 

I have three female receivers which I assume are for the rear. Each is 23.5 in from end of buckle to end of mount. 

I have 6 female belts. 

Three are 36in from buckle to mount (with the belt extended as far as it will go). These have matching tags to the three small female receivers.

I have two which are 39.5 inches. 

And one super long one at 41 inches. 

There are a bunch of different combinations I can see working, but I need to know which belt size I'm missing.

Also - were both front belts (when used with the shoulder belt) the same length? If not, then it could be the three are for the rear, and the two different sized belts are for the front.

Any help appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

